# F150 EcoBoost



## zman300

Been a while since I've been here.
Currently have an 2008 F250 with a Boss plow, works good.
Sold my business and the truck went with it.

So going to downsize to an F150.
Manual says no to plowing with the EcoBoost.
But, sure some are doing it.
I see Sno-Way has plows listed that will fit.

How does it do plowing, any problem overheating.
I'm only doing my driveway and on occasion one other.

Thanks


----------



## cwren2472

zman300 said:


> So going to downsize to an F150.
> Manual says no to plowing with the EcoBoost.
> But, sure some are doing it.
> I see Sno-Way has plows listed that will fit.
> How does it do plowing, any problem overheating.
> I'm only doing my driveway and on occasion one other.


It depends on the year F150, but the real issue is the electrical system. Most of the plow motors draw more than the truck electrical system can handle causing it to throw error codes on the dash and potentially causing issues with the Electric Power Steering assist.


----------



## Philbilly2

cwren2472 said:


> Electric Power Steering assist.


This ^^^

Snowplow + EPS = No Good


----------



## cwren2472

The newer models, _with plow prep package, _ which are none of the eco-boost models, have a cute plow button which disables a whole bunch of the expensive truck accessories and, in doing so, (hopefully) prevents the electrical system from being overpowered. You are still limited to a plow with a 3" motor (i.e. Boss HTX, Fisher Homesteader/HS.)


----------



## zman300

Would like to get an EcoBoost.
Would think one of the plow manufacturers would make some kind of relay kit to disable all the unnecessary stuff.

May end up buying an older truck.


----------



## cwren2472

zman300 said:


> Would like to get an EcoBoost.
> Would think one of the plow manufacturers would make some kind of relay kit to disable all the unnecessary stuff.
> 
> May end up buying an older truck.


It doesn't really work that way - if Ford says "No Plow For You" then the plow manufacturers are going to say the same thing. None of them are going to assume all liability for any issues/accidents/etc that may arise as a result of you putting on a plow that Ford said you weren't supposed to use.

With the exception of a couple of model years (2011-2012 I think?) Ford does have F150s that are approved for plowing. Just not the Ecoboost you want.


----------



## zman300

I believe starting in 2015 they added the plow option.
Was considering buying new, with a 5.0.
Then thought, maybe buy a used EcoBoost.
Wanted to see if others had tried it plowing.


----------



## JustJeff

This is a matter of choosing the right tool for the job. It sounds like in this case, the ecoboost isn't your best option. If you're bound and determined to get an F-150 and put a plow on it, at least choose an F-150 that you can put a plow on without causing electrical or potential steering problems.


----------



## zman300

Bummer. These new trucks are too complicated. Too many gizmos.
There is a nice old Bronco I was looking at.


----------



## JustJeff

zman300 said:


> Bummer. These new trucks are too complicated. Too many gizmos.
> There is a nice old Bronco I was looking at.


The old Broncos were nice, light duty plow vehicles. Couldn't beat the turning radius.


----------



## BUFF

JustJeff said:


> The old Broncos were nice, light duty plow vehicles. Couldn't beat the turning radius.


'78, '79 Bronc's just need an axle and front suspension upgrade, they have a bullet proof xfercase, a t-18 Borg manual trans or C-6 slush box trans and 9" in the back. A Dana 44 is a great front end but by going to a Dana 60 you get bigger ball joints and larger shafts. If you're doing a Dana 60 swap up front you mine as well put a full float Dana 60 in the back. in reagrds to the suspension it's pretty easy to put Super Duty coils in to replace the Bronc coils or you can add air bags.
The bench mark Bronc for plowing was set by Scottr's Bronc, that rig is just gnarly.
https://www.plowsite.com/threads/ground-up-truck-build-need-input.153473/


----------



## FredG

BUFF said:


> '78, '79 Bronc's just need an axle and front suspension upgrade, they have a bullet proof xfercase, a t-18 Borg manual trans or C-6 slush box trans and 9" in the back. A Dana 44 is a great front end but by going to a Dana 60 you get bigger ball joints and larger shafts. If you're doing a Dana 60 swap up front you mine as well put a full float Dana 60 in the back. in reagrds to the suspension it's pretty easy to put Super Duty coils in to replace the Bronc coils or you can add air bags.
> The bench mark Bronc for plowing was set by Scottr's Bronc, that rig is just gnarly.
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/ground-up-truck-build-need-input.153473/


I'd like to have the old power wagon he had, The Bronco could only be a dream for me. My Mechanical and welding skills don't reach that level of work.


----------



## chezc20

I recently noticed on the Fisher and Western Plow websites they are now offering plows for the 2018 F150 with the 3.5 and 2.7 Ecoboost motors without plow prep. They are not being offered for any of the prior year Ecoboost motors. I would be interested to hear anyone's experience with plowing with an Ecoboost.


----------



## JustJeff

I don't think you'll hear anybody else's experience in plowing with those on here. Most of us do this commercially, and use super duties to plow with, if not machines. But, if you are able to get a plow manufacturer to put a plow on a new ecoboost, go ahead. However, keep in mind, if the truck doesn't come with a plow prep package, and you put a plow on it, Ford very well may deny you warranty coverage for anything related to plowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I put a Western mid-weight on one at the shop. He just used it for the shop and a Truck handles fine. 

I believe the truck is a 2015 F-150.


----------

